# Help! I do not know what KIND of Bird this is!



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oye...  


Just 'in' - 

Can you heelp me figure out what kind of Bird this is?


I have not seen enough adolescent Starlings of Grackles to say decisively if it is one of them or not, but the Beak seems different to me from either of those...and so does the mood and form overall, and so does the coloring, so...it does not seem like either of those to me.

Beak is Orangy-Yellow at it's base, and graduates to black from there. A very elegant young Bird...


Broken or dislocated leg, acts like it is hanging by a string...I have felt gently to see where it is broken but with no determination yet, but seems amis somewhere high in the thigh...resting on paralell pads for now...overall calm...

Not-a-Pigeon I know, but I hope maybe one of you can help me figure out what kind of Bird it is...and I was afraid if I put it in "Other Birds" it would snooze there. (Please move this if you like...)

I gently guided his Beak into some water and he gagged and spit it out...oooopse, guess that was not a good idea, ( I am so used to Pigeons and Doves!) so, I made lots of apolgies for my error. He seems fine since.

Seems a youngster/older juvenile to me. Has LONG slender green legs...seems very intelligent, and alert but tired. He eased up nicely, initially being held near to the four baby Doves and seeing Pigeons here and there, getting the 'floating Bird' tour held in my hands with legs dangleing. He stands decently on the one 'good' leg.

Found by a gal as she got off work a few miles from here. She said a feral Cat she feeds every night as she leaves presented it to her.

I will see about some splinting in a little while, if I can figure out what is going on with the limp leg...not-a-sprain, it moves in any direction way too easily...trying to collect my tired wits for now. If I can not figure this out tonight I will leave it be for tomorrow. He seems comfortable on the paralell pads resting and snoozing off and on. Next to the Baby Doves, with a mesh betwixt 'em.

Images @

http://community.webshots.com/myphotos?action=viewAllPhotos&albumID=439262374

Let me know if the link has any probs...

Thanks all...!  

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Phil,

It's about the link...doesn't bring me to the pic. Can you check on that & repost?

Thanks,

fp


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Hello Phil,
No luck with the photo link .... long green legs? A Least Bittern ? But you certainly would have mentioned the long neck & beak !


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Everyone, 

Here's Phil's link to the mystery bird...I have to admit, I have no idea myself what it is. Perhaps some type of rail but I'm really not sure.

http://community.webshots.com/album/439262374kHRSNO


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This is just a guess...It is hard to tell when they are young, could this possibly be a member of the Grosbeak family? The beak sure is big and quite prominent....reminds me of them. There is several kinds, the Black headed, Rose breasted, and Evening Grosbeak.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

Grosbeaks don't have feet and toes like that though


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phil, 

I *think* I have identified your mystery bird. It's called a Sora and a member of the rail family

Take a look at either of these two links:

http://www.mbr-pwrc.usgs.gov/Infocenter/i2140id.html

http://www.enature.com/flashcard/show_flash_card.asp?recordNumber=BD0203


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

WOW! That is one neat looking bird! It does have a quail like body, with large yellow beak. I have never seen anything like that.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 

Thanks...

Thanks Brad - yes, likely some sort of Rail or Sora.

Sadly, he did not survive the night.

I am surprised, as he did seem healthy, alert and strong...he liked the little Dove Babys being next-door, and was comfortable on the folded hand towell pads.

...such a beautiful little Bird...

Leg had seemed loose from the hip joint, so I did not do anything yet but to set him up so no weight would be on it.

I had never seen a Bird like this before...had no idea they occurred here.

Likely the little marshes and ponds and Toolys Reeds and so on of some of the Casinos or their golf courses have attracted them. This one was found at the 'Rivera' Casino hardly two miles from my place.

Anyway..

Thanks for the good help in trying to identify him.

He was plump, 'heavy' in a healthy way for his size, no sign of anyother injuries...no poops in the short time before we all went to bed for me to guess anything about those...so...I have no idea why he perished.

He seemed bright...cooperative even, sometimes standing on his one good leg then laying down again in the padding set up.


Best wishes,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Phil,
So sorry about the loss of your little patient.
Daryl


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Daryl,


Eeeeeesh...sometimes it is like that..and sometimes it makes no sense at all...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phil, 

Sorry to hear that the Sora didn't make it overnight As I'm sure you're aware, not too many birds are as "tough" as a pigeon. For whatever reason, many times something that would be a minor disturbance to a pigeon, will kill another species of bird. 

Pigeons and their kin are truly remarkable


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Brad,

Yes, this is true...

Killdear I think are that way...

This one surprised me for seeming so alert and 'solid' and once I had walked him around for the tour, being held in 'floating Bird' mode, legs hanging between my fingers, showig him many of the present various others standing or preenig or layig here and there, with him nestled in the edges of my palms) he seemed very comfortable and easy and not scared or anxious. He'd look at them, then look at me, and he seemed very interested and relaxed and happy eve...

So, seeing such good morale and overall health and well being...him standing at times on one leg in his cage...I just was way not expecting him to perish from anything. He was not 'light' or emaciated...Feathers all smoth and neat and perfect looking.

So golly, but yes, in some way, somehow, something slipped over the edge there.

Being a precocial Bird, I am surprised he did not drink, or, when I gently brought some water to his Beak, he took a little, gagged and coughed it out. No panting or anything after, but that seemed odd.

Vent was clear, no muss or feathers soiled there...

I dunno...

So beautiful a little Bird...

Thanks Brad...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, just want you to know I'm sorry about your little guy. We rescued a little baby crow the same day you got your little bird and sadly, he too, didn't make it through the night. It sure makes you sad. maggie


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maggie, 


Thanks...

Oye, sorry to hear of your little Crow.

As Brad reminds, Pigeons, Doves even, are comparitively hardier than most...


Best wishes,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

So sorry that your little bird didn't make it after all your efforts. It's remarkable how quickly we can get attached to a new foundling and how sad we feel when they don't make it.


----------

